
If protesters can march, why can't businesses open? - josephh
https://nypost.com/2020/06/02/if-protesters-can-march-why-cant-businesses-open/
======
tao_oat
This is exactly the kind of whataboutism that people have rightly come to
expect from the tech world, but it never ceases to disappoint

~~~
xupybd
Is this a counter argument or just another thing worth addressing?

It doesn't detract from the goals of BLM to ask this question. It appears that
we are not getting huge numbers of covid cases from these protests. Maybe this
is evidence it's safe to open now.

~~~
lazylizard
It takes at least 2 weeks to know? Incubation is around 2 weeks?

